# Super Bowl Report,The Show,not the game



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well Jerry,you should have been there.Just to let you know,we didn't talk about you.This was by far the largest attended show crowd ever.Over 350 slotheads.Once Bob opened the doors for everyone to come in they never seemed to stop.First I have to thank my 2 friends who just about ran my tables,Carl Mendez and Kevin McEvoy.I couldn't have done it without them.There were about 70 tables filled with slot cars.There was something for everyone.Racers,collectors and custom builders.We arrived at 7:20 and set up right away.I walked around for the first time at 1:30.The time went fast.I met 11 Hobby talk members.If I orget someone you can let me know. Slotrods,xence,micyou03,mopar 78,TJD241,ps0ug,Al Markin,Dad 213Cjm,Kraz customs,Grand cheapskate and Bob Beers.I KNOW THE LAST 3 A LONG TIME.There were 2 imposters who were trying to get free cars.I know these two brothers for years and maybe sold them 3 cars..The first brother comes up to get his free ebay car.NEXT.Then his brother comes up and says he heard about the free hobby talk car.He didn't know why it was free .We sent them home to there mother.Everyoe seemed to like the Gasser wars.It was niceo me everyone and I hope to see you at future shows somewhere.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Tom, it was a great show. My first, and I was impressed with the variety and volume.

I stopped by your table, chatted with your very nice buddy Kevin and BOUGHT two of your bodies, well worth the money. Why I did not introduce myself, I have no idea. But I will at the next show.

FWIW, the game was great, even for a ******* fan such as myself


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Tom, I don't care if you do talk. I retired effective 02/01. The Giants won the Superbowl on 02/03. I'm sitting on top of the world! Maybe I should go to Atlantic City while I'm on a roll?

Do you guys do a Spring or Summer show? Always looking for an excuse to go topless! I guess the show would be 3 hrs from where I am in NJ?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom.... ok man those dash bodies... SICK MAN JUST SICK! I should have bought more and at this point I need to know where your site is so I can. I have always literally hated the old A/FX '55 chevy's. I can't stand that stupid looking scoop sticking out of the hood. I've had several of those and have always sold them. I currently have 1 of those cars now and I'm going to be getting rid of it because I don't like it. Never have, probably never will. 

I sit there and look at the body I got from you, Thank you very much , and I'm like "you gotta be kidding." I keep running it around my track at home like a madman. I can't get enough of it. The '55's you had are just awesome looking. It was very nice to finally put a face to the HT name.

For any of you reading this post or the long island show post you really should check these bodies out firsthand. You can see my disdain for the old A/FX versions of this body vs. my love for the dash bodies Tom was selling. Something else lemme tell ya.

Cheers,
Xence


----------

